# A Christmas Card to Remember



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

This is Pearl...the smiler of my crew. However, I won't fib...this wasn't a smile...I caught a yawn at a REALLY good time


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Funny, I have a picture of Brady yawning right next to Molly and it looks like he is going to eat her. I think I'll post that one. What kind of reigndeer is that anyway? cute.


----------



## Amanda21 (Jun 16, 2006)

oh my gosh a greyhound! i LOVE them

and that is such a cute picture! it's so funny! LOL. 

my local petsmart will get the Northern Lights Greyhound adoption out. last time i met one that was old. but his name was Spaz. SUCH a sweetie! LOL 

they are so gental. and so cute! i love them!


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Love it*

Aw soo cute, love the pics. i love grey hounds, especially Italian Grey hounds


----------

